

HackerNews RSS - whyme
https://news.ycombinator.com/rss

======
whyme
For those who don't know HN has a RSS link.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

I downloaded a rss reader app then put in the main HN link, but the app
rejected it. The RSS link worked. This may seem obvious to some, but may help
others.

